
Ask HN: How do you find and manage influencers for your startup? - aml183
I run a company who is looking to hire micro-influencers (x&lt;100,000 followers). How do you find and manage those influencers?
======
scribu
Hi, I work at a startup that's developing an influencer marketing platform. It
allows you to manage the entire process: finding the right influencers,
running and tracking campaigns etc.

It's currently in closed beta. Send me an email if you're interested (address
in bio).

